# Engine swap 78 Corolla with a sr24det



## Reaper(VK) (Jul 23, 2009)

Im getting a 1978 Corolla two door. I want to swap it out with a different motor but i want something good so i thought of the ka24de and the RB20de and others but i came to a conclusion that a SR24DET is something thats alreadt tubroed and already fast. Yes its smaller then a ka but its lees work in the long run. I was wondering if anyone has done this swap before and if it was done perfect. I wanted to know if it will fit and what the Performance is on it as well. Also open to other engine ideas to drop it in as well. I already went throw the 1jz and found out it won't fit in as well i have to cut in to make the tran, fit in so i have more motor room.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

you mean the SR20DET

go with the SR20... lots of parts, lots of online help, and is very capable


----------

